# Standby und aufwachen

## marc

Hi.

Ich schicke meinen Rechner in den Standbymodus mit

```
echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
```

Wenn ich eine Taste drücke oder die Maus bewege wacht der auch wieder auf.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Rechner zeitgesteuert aufwachen zu lassen, z.B. durch Starten eines Programms während der Rechner 'schläft'?

Unter WinXP funktioniert es zumindest.

Wie ich es unter Gentoo machen soll habe ich nicht heraus gefunden.

Danke.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich kenn nur das zeitgerechte Aufwecken. Da stellt man über nvram die Zeit ein.

----------

## marc

Das funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Das BIOS übernimmt die Daten komischerweise nicht richtig. Es scheint da Probleme mit dem Datum zu geben.

```
echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
```

ist ja auch das falsche wie ich festgestellt habe. Ich brauche Sleep State 4, das hier ist Sleep State 3.

Mit den Gentoo-Sources scheint der aber nicht verfügbar zu sein.

```
#cat /sys/power/state

# mem disk

```

Standby gibt es da nicht.

Ich werde es wohl wieder mal mit den suspend2-sources und dem Hibernate-Script probieren müssen.

Die ersten Versuche sind leider fehlgeschlagen.

Der wacht nur auf wenn ich Tastatur bzw. Maus bewege, sonst nicht.

Gruß.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was genau für einen Schlaf Modus möchtest du denn haben?

----------

## marc

Irgendwie blicke ich im Moment nicht mehr durch.

Im Endeffekt möchte ich das so haben das der Rechner schlafen geschickt wird.

Zeit gesteuert per Cron oder anderer Scheduler möchte ich ein Programm starten während der Rechner "schläft".

Der soll dann aufwachen und das Programm ausführen.

Um das herunterfahren nach dem das Programm beendet ist kann ich mich selber kümmern.

Ich habe jetzt verschiedene Seiten mir angeschaut, und bin mir nicht mehr sicher was ich eigentlich brauche.

Ein wenig verwirrend das alles.

----------

## Finswimmer

Es gibt verschieden Schlaf Modi:

Suspend2Disk

Suspend2Ram (Hibernate)

Sleep

Ich glaube das waren alle.

Bei beiden Suspends wird der gesamte RAM Inhalt abgespeichert und anschließend der PC komplett ausgeschaltet. Da läuft dann nichts mehr.

Der PC verbraucht genauso viel Spannung wie, wenn du ihn per init 0 runterfährst. Damit kann der PC währenddessen natürlich genauso wenig irgendwas machen.

Sleep...Ja hmm. Das ist, soweit ich das verstanden habe, sowas ähnliches, wie damals unter Windows der Schlafzustand. 

Die Platten werden ausgeschaltet, die CPU runtergetaktet (wenn möglich) usw.

Damit hättest du die Möglichkeit per Cron ihn wieder aufwachen zu lassen.

Nun ist es dann allerdings so, dass der PC dann wohl ~40 Energie einspart, wenn überhaupt.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen durch diesen Dschungel helfen.

----------

## marc

Ja alles klar, danke.

Bei Windows heißt das wohl Standby, zumindest ist das bei mir so.

Gibt es für Linux auch den "Sleep" Modus?

Wenn es den nicht gibt brauche ich nicht zu suchen.

----------

## schachti

Infos zu den verschiedenen Modi: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acpi#Powermanagement_.E2.80.93_Energiesparmodi_nach_ACPI-Standard.

Infos zu Linux und den verschiedenen Modi: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap7

Ohne Gewähr...

Sehe gerade, dass S1 nur am Rande erwähnt wird.

Dann weiß ich im Moment auch nix.

Ich such nachher mal. Im Moment prügele ich mich mit Kino. Soll Videos schneiden...

----------

## marc

Danke für die Links. Ich muss die suspend2-sources noch einmal testen, vielleicht klappt es ja damit.

So oft brauche ich das ja nicht, und wenn doch muss ich das halt erst einmal über mein BIOS machen.

Trotzdem danke.

Gruß.

PS: Videos schneide ich mit avidemux2. Das kann auch schneiden im 'Copy-Modus', also ohne neu zu rendern.

----------

